# oil pan allen size



## duff72691 (Sep 10, 2009)

so i broke my oil pan the other day. very upsetting. but to take it off i need allens does anyone know what size allen takes off a mk4 1.8t oil pan please let me know


----------



## rph159 (Jun 5, 2010)

i think its 6mm....get the socket allens, otherwise its a pain in the ass lol


----------



## gtiguy12 (May 22, 2006)

5mm allen in the center of a 10mm bolt. use a wobble head allen or a wobble head 10mm to remove the bolts on the inside of the bell housing.


----------



## MarkusWolf (Dec 10, 2001)

What are the torque specs of the bolts for putting back the oil pan? 

1.8T


----------



## semperjjettaci (Mar 4, 2004)

on my 24v I had a ton of 5mm 1 6mm and 3 10mm


----------

